# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Chavez'den Cargill fabrikasını kamulaştırma talimatı

## bozok

*Chavez’den Cargill fabrikasını kamulaştırma talimatı*


*06 Mart 2009 Cuma / gercegingunlugu.blogspot.com*



Venezüella Devlet Başkanı Hugo Chavez, Amerikan besin devi Cargill’in pirinç işleme fabrikasının, şirketin pirinci hükümet tarafından belirlenen fiyattan satmaması nedeniyle el kamulaştırılması talimatı verdi. Chavez üarşamba günü de, yüksek enflasyona set çekmek amacıyla belirlenen fiyat kontrolünden kaçınmaları nedeniyle hükümetle özel besin üreticileri arasında gerginliğin yükseldiği günlerde ülkenin en büyük besin üreticisi olan *Empresas Polar*’ı kamulaştırmakla tehdit etmişti. Chavez, Cargill’in Portuguesa eyaletindeki fabrikasının, paketlerin üzerine düzenlenen fiyatları yazmaması nedeniyle yerel yasaları ihlal ettiğini belirtti. Chavez’in *“kamulaştırma sürecini başlatması”* talimatını verdiği Tarım Bakanı Elias Jaua, *“Kararnameyi hazırlayın, biz kamulaştıracağız”* dedi. 

Portuguesa’daki pirinç işleme tesisi, Venezüella’da faaliyet gösteren Minneapolis-Minnesota merkezli şirketin 13 besin işleme tesisinden biri. 

Minneapolis’te bulunan Cargill sözcülerinden Mark Klein, şirketin Venezüella hükümetinin kararına saygılı olduğunu ve durumu açıklığa kavuşturmak için bir fırsat beklediklerini söyledi. Klein, Associateed Press’e e-mail yolu ile gönderdiği açıklamada,* “Cargill, Venezüella’daki tüm yasa ve kurallara uygun besin üretme taraftarı”* dedi.

Empresas Polar bu yılın başlarında Venezüella Yüksek Mahkemesi’nden devletin pirinç işleme fabrikalarından birine ayrıntılı denetim için el koymasını engellemesini talep etmişti. şirketin yan kuruluşu Alimentos Polar, yetkililerin tesise 90 günlük bir denetim için el koymasının* “anayasaya aykırı, yasadışı ve keyfi”* olduğunu iddia etmişti.

İş çevreleri fiyat kontrolünün kendilerini iflasa sürüklediğini ileri sürerken, hükümet fiyat kontrolüne ve temel gıdaların fiyatlarının satın alınabilir düzeyde tutulmasına enflasyonun kontrol edilmesi bakımından saygı duyulması gerektiğini ifade ediyor. Chavez ise üarşamba günü yaptığı açıklamada* “Bu özel şirketler, kanunlar ve anayasa çerçevesinde kaldıkları sürece faaliyet göstermeye devam edebilirler”* ifadelerini kullandı. 

Venezüella’da enflasyon 2003 yılından bu yana pirinç, tavuk, şeker gibi ürünlerde uygulanan fiyat kontrolüne rağmen yüzde 31 düzeyinde. Chavez, geçen sene ülkenin en büyük telefon, elektrik ve çimento şirketlerini kamulaştırmıştı. Hükümet, ülkenin en büyük çelik üreticisi *Sidor*’u da devralmak için tazminat pazarlığını sürdürüyor. 



*http://www.commondreams.org/headline/2009/03/05-3 adresinde yer alan haberden yararlanılmıştır.*

*...*

----------

